# Alors ça !



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2007)

&#192; l'&#233;poque o&#249; nous faisions des smileys nous avons cr&#233;&#233; pour vous amuser Frenchdindinettesproductions&#169;2005.





Avec cette animation :

http://jcvdonline.free.fr/dindes/cancan.html​
Or, voici ce que nous venons de d&#233;couvrir &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision pondue par une agence de pub parisienne attach&#233;e &#224; Publicis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KUxtxyMzuE​

Nous ne savons qu'en penser et surtout que faire. Nous voudrions votre avis.


----------



## Melounette (6 Mars 2007)

Mouhahahaa, une armée de princess tatav en french cancan. Par contre, jcvd prod ? Jean-claude Van Damne ?:mouais: hé hé hé


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2007)

Il en reste encore, des dindes, après la noël ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À l'époque où nous faisions des smileys nous avons créé pour vous amuser Frenchdindinettesproductions©2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Souvent, y zont des Mac, dans les agences de pub, de là à penser que certains publicitaires zyeutent MacGe de temps en temps ... 

La question est : "cela vaut-il la peine de leur faire un procès ?" parce que je serais surpris qu'ils admettent amiablement avoir plagié


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2007)

Peut &#234;tre inspir&#233;, mais pas plagi&#233;.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4194018 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être inspiré, mais pas plagié.



L'inverse est peut-être aussi vrai


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2007)

Est-ce pr&#233;judiciable pour JCVDProd.?


_Tibo, qu'est-ce que &#231;a fait au bar ce sujet? _


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4194018 a dit:
			
		

> Peut &#234;tre inspir&#233;, mais pas plagi&#233;.


Des poules sur du french cancan, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a ailleurs bien avant je crois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Des poules sur du french cancan, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a ailleurs bien avant je crois.


C'&#233;tait pas les Monty Python?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Il en reste encore, des dindes, après la noël ?



Oui, j'en ai vu par dizaine hier, en me promenant à Aix en Provence... Ici elles sont estampées "Cagoles©"...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Les publicitaires pillent MacGé,
Les fatal picards seront les représentants de la France à l'Eurovision 2007 (j'ai entendu ça ce matin à la radio)

Les feux de la rampe !

Demain, je signe des autographes à ma boulangère !


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2007)

J'en signe r&#233;guli&#232;rement des autographes moi, sur chaque ch&#232;ques d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4194151 a dit:
			
		

> J'en signe r&#233;guli&#232;rement des autographes moi, sur chaque ch&#232;ques d&#233;j&#224;.


Dis donc toi, tu piques les vannes de la pub citroen avec sebastien Loeb, tu va te retrouver avec un proc&#232;s au cul.


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2007)

C'est les boulettes jeanette, hein ! 
En justice, votre chance de gagner doit &#234;tre proche du 0,1&#37;

Tu sais ce que disait la grande Coco Chanel ?
"Prenez mes id&#233;es, j'en aurai d'autres".


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les fatal picards seront les représentants de la France à l'Eurovision 2007 (j'ai entendu ça ce matin à la radio)



Un mélange entre Bobby Lapointe et Marcel et son orchestre? ça doit être monstre bien dites!


----------



## spud34 (7 Mars 2007)

Moi, quand je pense au french cancan, j'imagine systématiquement des volailles le danser...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Un prof de droit m'a dit un jour : "Les idées ne sont pas protégées". Je crois que c'est un bon principe.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Tous des gauchistes, ces profs, c'est bien connu !


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis donc toi, tu piques les vannes de la pub citroen avec sebastien Loeb, tu va te retrouver avec un procès au cul.



Tiens jamais vu celle là.
Merde, je fais quoi ? je contacte mon avocat ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4194758 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens jamais vu celle l&#224;.



Ah ouais, tu l'as jamais vue?
T'as des preuves? Hein? 
Tu nous prends pour des cons, c'est &#231;a?




			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4194758 a dit:
			
		

> Merde, je fais quoi ? je contacte mon avocat ?



Tu ferais bien, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Les idées appartiennent à personne. Seuls leur mise en oeuvre peuvent être protégées et encore cela ne constitue qu'un début de preuve d'antériorité, même pas une preuve à part entière, parce qu'il faut que le plaignant puisse à partir de cette première mise en oeuvre prouver que l'idée originale à complètement été plagiée et aussi réalisée avant.
Donc il faut avoir un bon avocat.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, avoir des id&#233;es, &#231;a ne concerne pas tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

D'ailleurs, si tu suit la démonstration d'Odré, il ne s'agit pas d'avoir des idées (thésaurisation) mais d'en emettre.

C'est un peu comme la radio, beaucoup de récepteurs, peu d'émetteurs...


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4194769 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avoir des idées, ça ne concerne pas tout le monde.



Ah ca  C'est bien vrai, surtout au bar


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

Attention Rezba va dire un truc.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention Rezba va dire un truc.


Ah non, merde !

J'ai déjà eu du mal avec le dernier post de odré...


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention Rezba va dire un truc.


En attendant, tu n'es pas dans le rythme, "Ch&#233;rie" !!...
On reprend !...
Et un, et deux et trois...
Et un et deux...
Plus haut, la jambe !!...











			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4194769 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes fa&#231;ons, avoir des id&#233;es, &#231;a ne concerne pas tout le monde.


Arr&#234;tes ! Tu vas encore perdre des "gens" en route !....


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, tu n'es pas dans le rythme, "Chérie" !!...
> _honteux gribouillis_




Déjà, si Rezba n'a pas posté c'est justement pour me donner tort.
Les ficelles sont bien trop grosses, c'est indigne de lui. 
Cet homme vieillit décidément bien vite.


Ceci dit, toi, pour avoir des idées de cunnards, t'es pas en reste hein, ça au moins ça bouge pas!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déjà, si Rezba n'a pas posté c'est justement pour me donner tort.
> Les ficelles sont bien trop grosses, c'est indigne de lui.
> Cet homme vieillit décidément bien vite.


Non.
Peut-être nous observe-t-il.
C'est une expérience sociologique : comment la préscience de l'intervention rezbaienne peut ammener autrui à tenter de la formuler pour lui.

pas de bol, c'est nous de permanence.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déjà, si Rezba n'a pas posté c'est justement pour me donner tort.
> Les ficelles sont bien trop grosses, c'est indigne de lui.
> Cet homme vieillit décidément bien vite.



OK, mais qui est ce rezba que vous attendez tous ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

C'est le nouveau nom de Godot


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le nouveau nom de Godot



on va pouvoir attendre encore longtemps alors 

Zut, moi qui voulait faire sa connaissance 

:hein:


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (7 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Les idées appartiennent à personne.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4194769 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avoir des idées, ça ne concerne pas tout le monde.



Les idées m'appartiennent en effet.

Et pas besoin de rezba pour le savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

le je m'ensurge !!!!     (est que on l'ecris comme cela ? :rose:  )

il m'ont plagiée  je vais devenir la risée de macgé :mouais: 








pitié de moi ......changez moi de dinde    



edit , ps : depuis quand je suis française ?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Il en reste encore, des dindes, après la noël ?




pfffffffff ben oué :mouais: suis pas mangeable moi !!! 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai vu par dizaine hier, en me promenant à Aix en Provence... Ici elles sont estampées "Cagoles©"...



suis pas de cette race là moi    



PonkHead a dit:


> Demain, je signe des autographes à ma boulangère !




tu permets hoooo     c'est moi la diva ici  :king:    




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4194769 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avoir des idées, ça ne concerne pas tout le monde.




toi t'en perds pas une , hein !!!     




tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, tu n'es pas dans le rythme, "Chérie" !!...
> On reprend !...
> Et un, et deux et trois...
> Et un et deux...
> ...




encore un a la grande gueule   
suis pas toute fraiche mais quand meme !!! :bebe: 



Princess Tatav a dit:


> le je m'ensurge !!!!     (est que on l'ecris comme cela ? :rose:  )
> 
> il m'ont plagiée  je vais devenir la risée de macgé :mouais:



ma dinde , tu l'as toujours eté :rateau:


----------



## vousti (7 Mars 2007)

non c'est "je m'insurge"

mais sinon elle ne sont pas aussi bien chaussées que toi ces ....dindes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Cela dit, j'ai trouvé cette image dans les premières secondes de Superman Returns :






Est-ce que je me plains ? Est-ce que j'en fais des procès ? Est-ce que j'en ouvre des fils ? Que nenni.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Il en reste encore, des dindes, après la noël ?



j'ai pas eu le temps de toutes les fourrer mais je m'y emploie d'arrache pied (si on peut dire).
C'est du boulot quand même t'es marrant toi!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai trouv&#233; cette image dans les premi&#232;res secondes de Superman Returns :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; quand on tape saucisse dans google on trouve aussi &#231;a ...






Y a mati&#232;re &#224; proc&#232;s l&#224; non ?


----------



## Melounette (8 Mars 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> D'un autre côté quand on tape saucisse dans google on trouve aussi ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ouais mais comment t'en est arrivé à taper saucisse dans google ?:mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À l'époque où nous faisions des smileys nous avons créé pour vous amuser Frenchdindinettesproductions©2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il me semble qu'en France, les noms commerciaux tels que noms de marques, noms de sociétés, noms de modèles déposés, brevets, (etc...) doivent être enregistrés auprès de l'INPI, soit l'*Institut National de la Propriété Industrielle*.
 D'autres productions étant, je crois, protégées par les droits d'auteur.  

 Mais je connais très mal ces questions, et je ne me prononcerai pas concernant ce qui relève de la propriété intellectuelle, ou encore au sujet de la qualification pénale de plagiat. D'autres te répondront mieux que moi à ce sujet. 




 Par contre, je trouve sincèrement *ta séquence animée* bien meilleure que *la leur*.


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin ouais mais comment t'en est arrivé à taper saucisse dans google ?:mouais:



Ca se fait très bien depuis l'invention du clavier, connecté a un système informatique complexe, appelé ordinateur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin ouais mais comment t'en est arrivé à taper saucisse dans google ?:mouais:



Selon la rumeur qui circule, la bergère serait capable de se taper la saucisse à peu prêt n'importe ou...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Selon la rumeur qui circule, la bergère serait capable de se taper la saucisse à peu prêt n'importe ou...




*Comme d'autres*
le kiki ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2007)

Bon, il est o&#249; le post de Rezba?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, il est où le post de Rezba?


C'est vrai, ça.
Quelle feignasse !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est vrai, &#231;a.
> Quelle feignasse !


Quand je vous dis qu'il a vieilli!

Vous allez me croire maintenant ou bien?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Rezba a tout dit en un seul post, je n'ai fait que le plagier, enfin paraphraser ... interprêter.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses  Il s'av&#232;re que vu le manque de transparence des deux entreprises, nous vous invitons &#224; boycot(cot)ter les produits en question en repr&#233;saille   Mangez du boeuf !  
On va dire que ce genre d'attitude pourrait donner mati&#232;re &#224; discussion pour un d&#233;bat plus large. 
Ce n'est qu'un exemple de plus de la gangr&#232;ne qui pourrit notre soci&#233;t&#233;.  Et l&#224; nous pourrions en appeler &#224; plus d'un d'entre vous pour nous donner des exemples 

En attendant, s'il y a du nouveau nous vous tiendrons au courant. On ne sait jamais un &#233;lan, sinon d'honn&#234;tet&#233; vu que nous n'en sommes pas au stade de l'accusation, du moins de respect. Vous allez me dire : on peut toujours r&#234;ver !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Le rêve dans la vie, c'est de vivre ce dont on avait rêvé, tout en révant la suite de sa vie, parce que si on continue à rêvé ce qu'on a déjà vécu, on ne sait plus quoi vivre et on tourne en rond comme un con.


Vous pouvez reprendre cette sitation dans vos signatures.


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous pouvez reprendre cette sitation dans vos signatures.



Fautes d'orthographes incluses ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4200265 a dit:
			
		

> _gnagnagna je suis jaloux alors je pinaille sur des détails_



citation - ok !

Mais, il fallait prendre ça comme un néologisme, un mélange de citation et de situation - la citation d'une situation, quoi.

Ah là là.......


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2007)

Ah mais y'a pas que celle l&#224; comme faute 



			
				Le Ponk a dit:
			
		

> Le r&#234;ve dans la vie, c'est de vivre ce dont on avait r&#234;v&#233;, tout en r*&#234;*vant la suite de sa vie, parce que si on continue &#224; r&#234;v*er* ce qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;cu, on ne sait plus quoi vivre et on tourne en rond comme un con.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4200271 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais y'a pas que celle là comme faute


Ben voilà, à t'attacher aux détails comme ça, tu as brisé toute la poésie de ma phrase et personne ne va vouloir la reprendre, maintenant, pffffff


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2007)

Roh Boudes pas, j'aime bien quand tu po&#232;tes 


Mais il ne faut pas po&#233;ter plus haut qu'on a le trou bien s&#251;r !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben voil&#224;, &#224; t'attacher aux d&#233;tails comme &#231;a, tu as bris&#233; toute la po&#233;sie de ma phrase et personne ne va vouloir la reprendre, maintenant, pffffff


Non, non. M&#234;me sans les fautes elle vaut nib ta sitassion.




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne faut pas po&#233;ter plus haut qu'on a le trou bien s&#251;r !



Par contre, celle-l&#224; est pas mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses  Il s'av&#232;re que vu le manque de transparence des deux entreprises, nous vous invitons &#224; boycot(cot)ter les produits en question en repr&#233;saille   Mangez du boeuf !
> On va dire que ce genre d'attitude pourrait donner mati&#232;re &#224; discussion pour un d&#233;bat plus large.
> Ce n'est qu'un exemple de plus de la gangr&#232;ne qui pourrit notre soci&#233;t&#233;.  Et l&#224; nous pourrions en appeler &#224; plus d'un d'entre vous pour nous donner des exemples
> 
> En attendant, s'il y a du nouveau nous vous tiendrons au courant. On ne sait jamais un &#233;lan, sinon d'honn&#234;tet&#233; vu que nous n'en sommes pas au stade de l'accusation, du moins de respect. Vous allez me dire : on peut toujours r&#234;ver !


Bof.

L'id&#233;e serait super originale, je dis pas, mais l&#224;, franchement, des poules sur du french cancan on ne peut pas dire que ce soit une id&#233;e r&#233;volutionnaire...

Je serai vraiment tr&#232;s &#233;tonn&#233; d'apprendre que l'id&#233;e vous a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;ellement tir&#233;e. 

Moi je dis que c'est une coincidence, faut pas se prendre la t&#234;te.
Pis m&#234;me, tout fa&#231;on, vous ne comptiez pas faire du fric avec cette animation?
je ne pense pas.
Donc &#231;a change pas grand chose.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'idée serait super originale, je dis pas, mais là, franchement, des poules sur du french cancan on ne peut pas dire que ce soit une idée révolutionnaire...



Comme toutes les idées efficaces, elles paraissent souvent évidentes ou déjà vues. Et ce sont celles qui rapportent le plus  N'importe quel publicitaire te le dira.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Arr&#234;te, c'est pas une id&#233;e "efficace".

La musique est &#224; la limite du supportable, le spot est ridicule...
C'est efficace &#224; tel point que je n'ai aucune id&#233;e de la marque qui fait cette pub, alors que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vue plusieurs fois, et que ce fil a attir&#233; mon attention dessus.

Non non, des poules sur du french cancan, c'est bateau, pas efficace.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non non, des poules sur du french cancan, c'est bateau, pas efficace.



Ok ! Donc si je te suis, une id&#233;e con ou bateau peut-&#234;tre pill&#233;e et une bonne id&#233;e non ? Int&#233;ressant comme point de vue. Surtout si l'on estime que le "con" et "bateau" sont des jugements aussi objectifs que peuvent l'&#234;tre des jugements esth&#233;tiques.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2007)

Et un con sur un bateau ?!.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Arr&#234;te, c'est pas une id&#233;e "efficace".
> 
> La musique est &#224; la limite du supportable, le spot est ridicule...
> C'est efficace &#224; tel point que je n'ai aucune id&#233;e de la marque qui fait cette pub, alors que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vue plusieurs fois, et que ce fil a attir&#233; mon attention dessus.
> ...



Au del&#224; de &#231;a, tu vois cette pub, tu cours acheter un steak...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ok ! Donc si je te suis, une id&#233;e con ou bateau peut-&#234;tre pill&#233;e et une bonne id&#233;e non ? Int&#233;ressant comme point de vue. Surtout si l'on estime que le "con" et "bateau" sont des jugements aussi objectifs que peuvent l'&#234;tre des jugements esth&#233;tiques.


T'es vraiment sérieuse avec cette histoire? 

Et moi qui croyait que Doc était la personne la plus orgueilleuse de MacG Raté!


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ok ! Donc si je te suis, une id&#233;e con ou bateau peut-&#234;tre pill&#233;e et une bonne id&#233;e non ? Int&#233;ressant comme point de vue. Surtout si l'on estime que le "con" et "bateau" sont des jugements aussi objectifs que peuvent l'&#234;tre des jugements esth&#233;tiques.


Non.

Tu d&#233;formes et tu le fais expr&#233;s.

Une bonne id&#233;e est marquante par son originalit&#233;.
Si elle est pill&#233;e &#231;a se verra plus que dans le cas d'une id&#233;e banale.

L'id&#233;e de poules sur du french cancan, tu n'en as s&#251;rement pas l'exclusivit&#233; (j'en mettrais ma main au feu) et dans tous les cas ce n'est pas quelquechose de follement original, loin s'en faut.

La pub concern&#233;e est mal faite, irritante, et tout sauf efficace.
Et l'id&#233;e en elle-m&#234;me est bateau.

Je dis juste que des id&#233;es comme &#231;a, les publicitaires doivent en pondre (je sais je suis dr&#244;le m&#234;me quand je suis s&#233;rieux. ) une quinzaine par jour, donc celui qui a eu cette id&#233;e, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'il se soit fait chier &#224; venir la chercher dans un fil enterr&#233; depuis des lustres du bar macg&#233;.

Admettons qu'un publicitaire d'une obscure marque de volailles ait vu ton animation (tu vois la probabilit&#233; pour que ce genre de choses arrive) et se soit dit "tiens je vais en faire un spot de pub", ou est le mal pour toi? 
Tu fais des sous avec cette animation? 
Tu comptais vendre le concept &#224; Eurodisney?

Tu ne subis aucun pr&#233;judice, &#224; part le fait d'avoir la vague impression, sans pouvoir la confirmer, qu'une id&#233;e que tu as eue pour faire une petite blague sans importance a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e pour faire une publicit&#233; dont la qualit&#233; est plus que douteuse qui n'a aucune chance de rester dans les annales.

Donc je maintiens : c'est se prendre la t&#234;te pour absolument rien.

EDIT : J'ajoute que quand tu dis que "con" et "bateau" sont des jugements etc etc, les guillements laissent croire que tu me cites. 
Or je n'ai &#233;crit "con" nulle part il me semble.
Je l'ai peut &#234;tre pens&#233; mais s&#251;rement pas &#233;crit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Et croyez en l'avis d'un publicitaire affirm&#233; : les id&#233;es qu'on croise ici sont plut&#244;t dignes d'&#234;tre recueillies dans un th&#233;saurus des choses &#224; ne pas faire si on veut vraiment vendre un produit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce *préjudiciable* pour JCVDProd.?
> 
> 
> _Tibo, qu'est-ce que ça fait au bar ce sujet? _





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Tu déformes et tu le fais exprés.
> 
> ...




Qu'on m'appelle mes avocats!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Le premiers qui me pique mes idées, je lui marave la tête !


Comment ça quelles idées ?


Ouais.


Enfin, je lui marave la tête quand même.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, le principe m&#234;me du french cancan, c'est pas justement de faire danser des poulettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

J'aimerais connaître les statistiques des produits vendus et leur pub en face  

Ça se trouve les ventes de poulets ont considérablement augmenté grâce à la pub dont on parle mais pas forcément la marque dont on parle, parce que on parle de quelle marque au fait ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'aimerais connaître les statistiques des produits vendus et leur pub en face
> 
> Ça se trouve les ventes de poulets ont considérablement augmenté grâce à la pub dont on parle mais pas forcément la marque dont on parle, parce que on parle de quelle marque au fait ?


J'ai regard&#233;, c'est le Gaulois.

C'est des salopards chroniques, regarde, rien que le nom de la marque, ils l'ont piqu&#233;e &#224; Goscinny, &#231;a se voit tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Tu m'étonnes et même que maintenant à cause d'eux on est près à bouffer de la poule folle !


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2007)

Moi, j'aime bien les "poulettes" !....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es vraiment s&#233;rieuse avec cette histoire?



&#192; ton avis ?  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Tu d&#233;formes et tu le fais expr&#233;s.



Je ne d&#233;forme pas, je pousse ton raisonnement &#224; l'extr&#234;me.   



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Une bonne id&#233;e est marquante par son originalit&#233;.
> Si elle est pill&#233;e &#231;a se verra plus que dans le cas d'une id&#233;e banale.



Jusque-l&#224; sans doute.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'id&#233;e de poules sur du french cancan, tu n'en as s&#251;rement pas l'exclusivit&#233; (j'en mettrais ma main au feu) et dans tous les cas ce n'est pas quelquechose de follement original, loin s'en faut.



J'attends tes exemples.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> La pub concern&#233;e est mal faite, irritante, et tout sauf efficace.
> Et l'id&#233;e en elle-m&#234;me est bateau.



L&#224; n'est pas la question.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je dis juste que des id&#233;es comme &#231;a, les publicitaires doivent en pondre (je sais je suis dr&#244;le m&#234;me quand je suis s&#233;rieux. ) une quinzaine par jour, donc celui qui a eu cette id&#233;e, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'il se soit fait chier &#224; venir la chercher dans un fil enterr&#233; depuis des lustres du bar macg&#233;.



Justement &#224; force d'en pondre une quinzaine par jour autant &#234;tre partisan du moindre effort. Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'une poule ordinaire pond un oeuf d'autruche 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Admettons qu'un publicitaire d'une obscure marque de volailles ait vu ton animation (tu vois la probabilit&#233; pour que ce genre de choses arrive) et se soit dit "tiens je vais en faire un spot de pub", ou est le mal pour toi?
> Tu fais des sous avec cette animation?
> Tu comptais vendre le concept &#224; Eurodisney?



Voir post pr&#233;c&#233;dent. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu ne subis aucun pr&#233;judice, &#224; part le fait d'avoir la vague impression, sans pouvoir la confirmer, qu'une id&#233;e que tu as eue pour faire une petite blague sans importance a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e pour faire une publicit&#233; dont la qualit&#233; est plus que douteuse qui n'a aucune chance de rester dans les annales.



Tu remplaces le "tu" par le "vous" dans un premier temps. 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Donc je maintiens : c'est se prendre la t&#234;te pour absolument rien.



Le jour o&#249; nous nous la prendrons, comme tu dis, nos avocats se chargeront de l'affaire 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : J'ajoute que quand tu dis que "con" et "bateau" sont des jugements etc etc, les guillements laissent croire que tu me cites.
> Or je n'ai &#233;crit "con" nulle part il me semble.
> Je l'ai peut &#234;tre pens&#233; mais s&#251;rement pas &#233;crit.



C'est vrai, "bateau" suffisait  Pour le reste, merci de ne pas l'avoir pens&#233; trop fort. Cela dit, des tas de gens de font beaucoup d'argent avec des id&#233;es tr&#232;s cons  Pour rester dans le sujet, il y en a un qui se fait des millions en ce moment avec &#231;a


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Tibo a dit:
			
		

> Voir post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.



D&#233;sol&#233; je ne vois pas.

Sinon, ce truc date de 2005?
En 2005 j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; inscrit ici, et assez assidu, or je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir vu &#231;a... Alors pour que quelqu'un le trouve, en 2007...

Pour le reste j'abandonne, mais rends toi compte que plus tu en parles, plus tu as l'air persuad&#233;e qu'en effet c'est cette animation qui a inspir&#233; les publicitaires...
Ca va loin je trouve.

A tel point que :


> Le jour o&#249; nous nous la prendrons, comme tu dis, nos avocats se chargeront de l'affaire



Arr&#234;te, h&#233;!
Tu les vois?
"Oui votre honneur, mes clients ont fait un clip avec des smilies en forme de poules qui montrent leur cul sur du french cancan!!! 
En 2005!! 
La ressemblance avec la publicit&#233; des accus&#233;s est frappante!!!! " 

Non, non, ils vont croire &#224; une blague.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non, non, ils vont croire à une blague.



Pourquoi, toi non ?  Arrête de t'énerver pour rien  Il n'a jamais été question de lâcher une armée d'avocats pour ça !  Cesse de plomber mon sujet avec ta mauvaise foi et ta "connerie made in La horde" ©  Ça commence à se voir


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourquoi, toi non ?  Arrête de t'énerver pour rien


T'inqui&#232;te je m'&#233;nerve pas.
C'est juste que la situation me parait compl&#233;tement surr&#233;aliste. 
Sans dec?

Vas-y avoue, ton Bobby t'a ouvert les yeux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vas-y avoue, ton Bobby t'a ouvert les yeux.



Avoue que tu as fait la poule et que d'un coup &#231;a t'a d&#233;tendu


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2007)

Ouais... Bobby, The Ead, Tyrhum... même combat. Depuis quelques temps ils se croient sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter on se demande avec quelle autorisation. Ils ont même des réflexions, parfois, ils me font penser à certains de mes collègues qui briguent le poste de direction et qui tentent de rentrer dans la peau d'un personnage en oubliant qu'il s'agit d'une fonction. Vous voulez devenir modos, les gars? En tout cas, ça devient nauséabond vos posts. Pour ce que vous étiez sympas et drôles, vous devenez chiants. Notez que je m'en fous, à un point ça vous donnerait une idée de l'infini, mais vous vous essayez à des trucs, là, ça vous dépasse. Vous avez pas la pointure pour ça.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mars 2007)

Poules, cancan, infini, prout, m'en fout,
manquait plus qu'un mérou, enfin moi ce que j'en dis, rien comme d'hab, toute cette intelligence gâchée sur macgé (dans cette rubrique en tout cas), de quoi être peiné.
Scub


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mars 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais... Bobby, The Ead, Tyrhum... même combat. Depuis quelques temps ils se croient sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter on se demande avec quelle autorisation. Ils ont même des réflexions, parfois, ils me font penser à certains de mes collègues qui briguent le poste de direction et qui tentent de rentrer dans la peau d'un personnage en oubliant qu'il s'agit d'une fonction. Vous voulez devenir modos, les gars? En tout cas, ça devient nauséabond vos posts. Pour ce que vous étiez sympas et drôles, vous devenez chiants. Notez que je m'en fous, à un point ça vous donnerait une idée de l'infini, mais vous vous essayez à des trucs, là, ça vous dépasse. Vous avez pas la pointure pour ça.
> 
> Bonne soirée.


Ah ouais...

tu l'as pris au sérieux le coup des modos?
... :mouais:
Ouch. Ah ouais quand même...

Dans tous les cas, je vois pas ce que ça vient foutre là, tes histoires...

Assez amusant, ceci dit, de noter à quel point ça peut t'énerver le fait qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec tibo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2007)

Oui oui oui... Il n'y a de pire aveugle etc etc etc.

Dommage.

En r&#233;alit&#233;, tu vois, je suis d&#233;&#231;u de voir cette &#233;volution chez vous trois. Et &#231;a, c'est un compliment.


Edit: euh... quel coup des modos?


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2007)

Tout &#231;a me fait de la peine parce que j'aime autant lire Bobby ou Ed que Tibo ou Nobody, chacun dans son genre, et je trouve dommage de vous voir vous taper sur la gueule pour un sujet qui n'en vaut pas la peine. J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un malentendu, chacun ne sachant pas s'il faut interpr&#233;ter ce qui dit l'autre au premier ou au second degr&#233;, chacun croyant que l'autre se prend plus au s&#233;rieux que soi-m&#234;me.

Bref, soyez gentils, ne vous entretuez pas , MacG a besoin de vous *. :love:


*sur d'autres fils que celui-l&#224; si possible, parce que l&#224;, on a fait le tour, non ? Enfin, &#224; vous de voir. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Oula oula&#8230; Macgeneration n'a besoin de personne en particulier. Ni les uns, ni les autres, ni moi-m&#234;me. Evitez ce genre de consid&#233;rations, &#231;a &#233;vitera de donner l'impression qu'on veut &#233;teindre le feu en jetant de l'essence dessus&#8230;

Aussi, va falloir sortir de la blague au 14&#232;me degr&#233;, que seuls les gens qui sont pas cons ils peuvent la comprendre et que les autres tant pis. Et va falloir aussi sortir du "c'est pas moi l'plus con, c'est l'autre". Et inversement. Ce qui serait bien &#231;a serait d'essayer d'arr&#234;ter aussi de jouer au plus con d'ailleurs. Je le r&#233;p&#232;te, il n'y a que 3 cat&#233;gories : ceux qui savent qu'ils sont les plus cons. Ceux-l&#224;, c'est simple, leurs pseudos sont verts. Ensuite ceux qui croient l'&#234;tre mais qui ne le sont en fait pas. &#199;a c'est la plupart d'entre vous. Et enfin et l&#224;, c'est plus grave, ceux qui ne croient pas l'&#234;tre mais qui le sont. On en &#233;carte plein tout au long de l'ann&#233;e, mais malheureusement, certains continuent de passer entre les mailles du filet.

Bref.

Je sais pas pourquoi je dis &#231;a pour &#233;tayer la fermeture de ce sujet... on &#233;tait tous (nous, les plus cons qui savons) d'accord de toutes fa&#231;ons.

Messieurs Dames, faites la poule etc. etc.


----------

